

Upgrade from Rails 3.2 to Rails 4 in one line - w1zeman1p
https://github.com/w1zeman1p/wize_upgrader

======
ptran001
Uh, I ran this thinking it would just update my project, but not only did it
do that, but it committed to the git repo and automatically pushed the changes
upstream. Very bad behavior

------
lansglenn
Needs more work with refactoring scopes. \- change __filter \- Need to
actually apply uses to the_ _params instead of just defining them.

------
kaonashi
Half of most apps I know of live in the /lib directory.

------
stopachka
Where has this been all my life?

------
brianmcgue
Super useful gem!

------
nezaj
Nice work CJ!

~~~
w1zeman1p
Thanks Joe! we needed to upgrade so many apps. It just made sense.

